# Big mountain rubs  (pictures)



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is one from Nat. forest in Habersham co.


----------



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is one from Warwoman wma


----------



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry they are sideways, Im new to posting pictures.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2005)

man not only a nice big rub, but it is also horizontal!


----------



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

dont hurt your neck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> dont hurt your neck





nice rubs though


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 29, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> dont hurt your neck



OUCH!!!! too late.....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow thats a hoss rubbing on that one. Is that a scrape with it??


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 30, 2005)

I never see those in South Ga.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like another big north ga buck that nobody will think that can actually be there.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 30, 2005)

Possom Quit Trying To Get People To Believe We Have Big Bucks In The Mtns It's Just Not So.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 30, 2005)

Dana Young said:
			
		

> Possom Quit Trying To Get People To Believe We Have Big Bucks In The Mtns It's Just Not So.


You know if we let the secret out then they would come up here to hunt wouldnt they?


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats Right, So Lets Keep Our Little Secrets.
Just Trying To Have Fun With Ya'll


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 30, 2005)

That is one steep mountain!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty steep mountains judging by the camera angle  

Looks like some pretty good rubs. Might be an area to consider hanging a stand for next year.


----------



## hootinga (Dec 30, 2005)

i got a place like that around here i wouldnt tell know one where it at


----------



## GA_sponge (Dec 30, 2005)

*Kinda off topic...*

This doesn't apply to GA, but I figured there were a few people on here that appreciate big rubs like I do.     

This is a rub I found this past archery Elk season in Colorado (just moved here from there). My bow (next to the tree) is 32.75" from axle to axle. That should give some perspective.







He had to be a monster.

- Dan


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 30, 2005)

GA sponge thats not fair you makin all of us salivate!


----------

